# Need to clean white translucent plastic? Look here!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright this is going to be a really expensive job but it works great
SOS Pads 3 bucks
A couple rolls of paper towels 2 bucks
grand total 5 bucks or lower

Wet down the SOS pad and scrub in one direction all over the plastic.
Wipe off
Rinse if needed

I sware it made my engine bay look so much better. Works great on metal also. Same directions


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- are you nuts? You didnt even post a name for the thread. Anyways, what are you doing using SOS pads on you plastics in the engine compartment? Use a degreaser thats not harsh- cover the electronics and use a pressure washer. Then get something other then armor all and spray down the engine- thats what I did and everyone thought it looked great, plus I repainted some stuff. Sos pads are going to scuff the hell out of everything!- 


With those gauges- they should just slide in- you dont need to attach them from the back.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no no no... This is for ultimate jobs.

Like where the plastic is actually stained..

On white plastic it won't show up. Look at your radiator overspill tank. I am talking about that type of plastic


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ok man- I thought you were grinding into pure plastic, thats cool then man.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

naw man. And DON'T USE THIS OUTSIDE YOUR ENGINE BAY UNLESS YOU LIKE SCRATCHES ON PAINT

I will post pics of my engine bay. I just got done painting my 3000 Turbo plate it looks good and cleaned up a lot of other stuff.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no- on the outside you would do what im getting ready to finish doing today- wetsand and buff- not allot of fun.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I do like your wheels though man, I wish mine could be polished- they can............but thats allot of time I dont want to waste on something I may screw up, I like charcoal wheels anyways.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah they have been curbed before (not by me) you can tell a little up close. But other than that they are in pretty good shape I would say. Yeah I am working with rubbing compound getting all the clear coat off and I am going to give it about 4 coats of wax. She ought to be like a mirror

by the way go check out my cardomain site. Go to page 2 I have some updates


----------

